# possibility of pregnancy at 3 mos. pp? freaking out



## Kuba'sMama (Oct 8, 2004)

FWIW -I *know* that I can become pregnant even though my dd is 100% breastfed on demand day or night. But I would like to heaR about other maMAs who were in this situation. I'm in complete denial, not-doing-a-test-because-that-just-aLLows-for-the-possibility fraMe of mind.

I would be pretty distraught, mainly because I know my milk would dry up most likely. it did when i was pregnant with my middle daughter, but my son was 2.5 years old, and i was ready to wean him. but my sweet little dd is so young! i am just hormonal, weepy and anxious. Please convince me those are just the sign of impending AF and not pregnancy







Did i mention that i was in denial?

I'm also crampy, and nauseous, but i chalk it off to anxiety. yes, denial.


----------



## HulaJenn (Oct 17, 2007)

Like you said, if you aren't using any back up birth control and DTD then there is always the chance that you can catch the first PP egg...but only being 3 months post partum, I'd say it sounds more like a form of PP depression/hormones regulating themselves so soon after pregnancy. Have you noticed any fertile CM? I'd say the chances are slim, but not impossible.
Good luck!


----------



## CherryBomb (Feb 13, 2005)

It certainly could be your cycle returning. No matter how ardently I adhere to LAM, my cycle comes back at 12 weeks pp. Take a test and put your mind at ease


----------



## EllyMayMomma (Jul 9, 2010)

First, take a test. You are stressing now and if it is pos you will continue to stress but if it is neg, you will save yourself all that time.

When ds was 6 mo old, I still did not have af and we were not using protection. I started throwing up for no reason - not feel sick before, not feel sick after - exactly like morning sickness. I was not pg but I was really worried for a bit.


----------



## zjande (Nov 4, 2002)

FWIW, I feel that way for much of my first year PP!







Seriously, it must just be my hormones trying to get back to normal, plus breastfeeding. I get every symptom of pregnancy a quazillion times & start freaking out about my milk drying up..... then they disappear again. Til a few weeks later.









I bought a ton of very inexpensive pg tests online a few mos. back. They were about 80cents a piece, plus I cut each one in half. That way I can set my mind at ease by taking a test a few times a month. Now that I'm 10 mos. PP, and still don't have my 1st PPAF, but still have regular bouts where I feel like I'm pregnant, I've gotten to the point where I can just roll my eyes at myself because it happens all the time.










Good luck with everything!


----------



## kittywitty (Jul 5, 2005)

I got pg with my ds at 4 months pp after my daughter. Exclusively breastfed around the clock, no cycle started yet, etc. It does happen-sometimes sooner than that! Good luck, OP!


----------



## confustication (Mar 18, 2006)

Wellllll- I have two 14 months apart.... and the younger was actually a little overdue... so.


----------



## jewellz (Jan 8, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Kuba'sMama* 
FWIW -I *know* that I can become pregnant even though my dd is 100% breastfed on demand day or night. But I would like to heaR about other maMAs who were in this situation. *I'm in complete denial, not-doing-a-test-because-that-just-aLLows-for-the-possibility fraMe of mind.*

I would be pretty distraught, mainly because *I know my milk would dry up most likely*. it did when i was pregnant with my middle daughter, but my son was 2.5 years old, and i was ready to wean him. *but my sweet little dd is so young*! i am just hormonal, weepy and anxious. Please convince me those are just the sign of impending AF and not pregnancy







Did i mention that i was in denial?

I'm also *crampy, and nauseous,* but i chalk it off to anxiety. *yes, denial*.

Umm this is me right now. I could have written this post. DD was born 8 days before your dd. I'm getting symptoms and the bolded part is how I feel. I just dont want to spend the money for a test but want to visit a dr but then I don't. Ugh!
So I understand.


----------



## Kuba'sMama (Oct 8, 2004)

Thanks for the replies everyone. I'm still too chicken to take a test, so... yea. Nothing's changed so far. i am thinking it might be postpartum hormonal stuff, but obviously i don't know for sure.

Jewellz, it's "nice" to know someone's in this crappy boat with me, lol. Here's to hoping for a happy outcome for both of us. Que sera, sera.


----------



## feminist~mama (Mar 6, 2002)

My DD was born 5/20 and AF is here!







Especially annoying as I bled PP until 11 weeks- and she's not quite 15 weeks now!


----------



## dakotablue (Jun 21, 2009)

I just wanted to interject I know a number of my girlfriends, my sister and myself had the same feeling 3m PP.

I became pregnant with D? (this one) I was 6 1/2 months PP.

My sister became pregnant with her second 4 m (just after thinking she was) be she supplemented and messed with (bc started than stopped)

my other gf tried after her DS was a year, others no seconds yet.


----------



## jee'smom (Mar 17, 2004)

most of the time... no, you wouldn't be pg so soon after giving birth, with exclusive bf around the clock (it's frequency of night-nursing that determines fertility).

however, my friend got pg 4 mo pp and she was nursing on demand day and night... you never know!

i'd poas already just to know for sure!

good luck!


----------



## NolliesMama (Aug 16, 2010)

I didn't get pg but also wasn't dtd unprotected BUT I got my first ppaf at 9 weeks and bled for 6 weeks post-partum. I got a whole three weeks off! My son was EBF round the clock and was a horrible sleeper and nursed at least 4 times a night (at 11 mo he nurses minimum twice in the night now).


----------



## AdamsV88 (Jul 16, 2010)

I was one of the lucky ones that caught that first egg... I found out around 5 months pp that I was pregnant via blood test. I was 100% breastfeeding every 2-3 hours day and night and we were pulling out everytime we had sex (yes, I know... not good form of bc lol)... so yes, it IS possible. Best thing to do is get tested. Good luck!


----------



## Thystle (Feb 7, 2006)

OP any update?


----------

